# 3 young kids just gave me a 1 star review.....



## Sean76 (Dec 20, 2015)

Unreal, I pick these 3 kids up and they want to be dropped off 4 blocks away.......I didn't complain, I dropped them off and they gave me a 1 star.....
Really Uber?? You let kids rate a 5 star driver with 1 star?? Well I can tell you Thomas on Webster St just went on my DO NOT ACCEPT list.


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

Don't pick up any passenger that looks under 18. They do it cause its funny. Just drive by and cancel, if you got a hybrid you can essentially creep by.


----------



## Sean76 (Dec 20, 2015)

Funny when they attempted to slam my doors. Mercedes Benz have such tight door seals you have to slam them to close all the way. They got 1 star, and I complained to Uber about their age, hopefully Uber will remove the rating.


----------



## duke (Dec 12, 2015)

I've only been driving for about a month but 8 out of 10 times I pick up kids/young people they're using their parents accounts, and they either rate a 5 (especially when I call to let em know their kids arrived) or simply dont rate at all. And the rare ones who do have their own account have not rated me bad either. Perhaps not many snotty kids around here, but many have been really rich kids that you could swear would be a pain in the ass. The most I've gotten has been a joke at my steelers front plate but that's about it

perhaps I've been lucky but has anyone else not had problems with youngins? Reading the stories here is really concerning


----------



## Sean76 (Dec 20, 2015)

I had 31 trips last week all left 5 star ratings. To get one bad one isnt going to change my overall that much. Still sucks...
Kids these days are just disrespectful trash......


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Get a signal jammer, lock em in and go Dexter on them next time


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Sean76 said:


> I had 31 trips last week all left 5 star ratings. To get one bad one isnt going to change my overall that much. Still sucks...


Yes it does suck. Because you have to make anywhere from 20-40 5-star trips to balance out that one 1-star.


----------



## Imanuel (Dec 7, 2015)

OMG this exact thing happened to me ! literally 2 days ago i picked up 3 kids skating 14 years old drop them off they rate me 1 star ...


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Any rider under age 18 and attempting to use the service is in violation of Uber's Terms of Service.
Stop picking up kids! If you're involved in an accident they aren't insured.
It only takes once for a kid to claim you touched them, then your life is over.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Which market do you give kids a ride in your Mercedes Benz?


----------

